# Retired MWD killed by Bicyclist in Wyoming



## The Accountant (Oct 18, 2015)

Sad that Mike (The canine) was killed. No way for me to know what really happened in this circumstance but in my opinion it adds up that shooting the dog was unnecessary to say the least. 

From the article: The bicyclist, 59, told the Park County Sheriff’s Office he was attacked by “German shepherd-looking dog” in an encounter in the road, the Powell Tribunereported. Authorities say somehow the dog got loose from Bessler's yard.

He (the bicyclist) continues to say how he had to use his bicycle in defense, then shot the dog. However, Bessler notes that Mike was shot in the rear and doesn't prove the story of the bicyclist all that true. 


Here is link: Combat dog who earned Bronze Stars in Iraq shot and killed in Wyoming


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> Sad that Mike (The canine) was killed. No way for me to know what really happened in this circumstance but in my opinion it adds up that shooting the dog was unnecessary to say the least.
> 
> From the article: The bicyclist, 59, told the Park County Sheriff’s Office he was attacked by “German shepherd-looking dog” in an encounter in the road, the Powell Tribunereported. Authorities say somehow the dog got loose from Bessler's yard.
> 
> ...


I'd ask a vet to do the forensics, then tell the rider to find another road to go on.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2015)

Boy I read that story a couple times yesterday, SO many questions come to mind.   
Here is the link from Daily Mail...the dog's owner has comments that I did not see in the stories from the OP.

Iraq Bronze Star combat dog is shot and killed by bicyclist in Wyoming

1)  The man claims he fended off the dog using his bike.  Now, I am prone to believe that if a trained  Belgian Malinois wants to eat me, my 10 speed bike is likely not going to be much of a barrier. Considering he is not missing an arm, it makes me think that part of the man's story is bullshit.

2)   Should a combat trained  Belgian Malinois, suffering from diagnosed PTS, be introduced into general society?  You cannot reason with a dog, and IF that dog had tore apart the biker, and then we found out the circumstances around the dog, I'm thinking there is a smart lawyer out there who will figure out who to sue the living shit out of.

I have wrote, deleted, edited, and re-wrote question #2 about 27 times now...trying to pose the question without feeling the need to throw on the flame suit for protection from those who think I am advocating the putting down of all MWD's after their service, or not respecting the bond between dog, handler, and team.  I'm not advocating that, and I do respect that bond - but again, you cannot reason with a dog - so the crux of my question is, should this dog have been considered a potential danger to society before it was even brought home? (specifically a dog with PTS)

I do not claim to know the answer to either question, but am genuinely interested in hearing what those of you who work(ed) with these dogs have to say.

Follow up question...is Prozac considered a reasonable treatment for these dogs?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2015)

Prozac isn't even a reasonable treatment for humans in almost all cases it's prescribed, what makes you think it's something you should be giving dogs?


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 18, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Prozac isn't even a reasonable treatment for humans in almost all cases it's prescribed, what makes you think it's something you should be giving dogs?



I concur.

I'm hoping someone with firsthand MWD experience chimes in with their opinion.


----------



## digrar (Oct 18, 2015)

I wouldn't have thought that a medicated service dog was going to be much good to anyone?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 18, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Boy I read that story a couple times yesterday, SO many questions come to mind.
> Here is the link from Daily Mail...the dog's owner has comments that I did not see in the stories from the OP.
> 
> Iraq Bronze Star combat dog is shot and killed by bicyclist in Wyoming
> ...


Do you have any idea how many former MWD are in the general population?
There is a long waiting list for those dogs.
I can't say they are unstable because the media would have picked it up and run with that storyline.

I think the bike rider is FOS.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 18, 2015)

digrar said:


> I wouldn't have thought that a medicated service dog was going to be much good to anyone?



This is not meant to be critical at all, but here is a viewpoint. I have a 10 y/o Ridgeback mix. Her hearing is going, as is her eysight. A few months ago I was not able to be home for several days, and that flipped a switch in her. When we went to bed, and turned out the lights, she went into panic mode. I went so far as to sleep on the floor with her, which only helped a little. She is now on Xanax, Melatonin, and Benadryl. I start her meds at diner time and still spend some time with her on her bed each night. The alternate was to close her up in the basement and ignor her; I just can't do that. She is worth more to me than I can explain, medicated or not.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2015)

@DA SWO

No I do not know how many - and just to ensure I was clear in my questions, in no way am I saying anything negative about MWD's coming home and integrating in the general population. My question is, is it safe to take a combat trained dog, who needs to be calmed down with Prozac,  and put that particular dog back into the population.

Because I don't know enough about these dogs. I don't have an opinion either way - but I do know there are folks on this site who might, and that is why I am asking.


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 18, 2015)

I need to try and dig up the article/document I read.. But I recall reading that each MWD is assessed upon retirement. Which would mean the ones deemed unstable are euthanized. Or possibly used in the classes to train the military personnel basic canine handling, so the day to day life isn't as rough on them. Not too certain but I recall reading that somewhere on "le internet".

Also despite the obvious high drive these dogs have.. They also are conditioned to go after humans on command. Out of the few dogs (unfortarely mostly pit bulls) who have chased me, I blame each circumstance on the owners lack of proper training.

Also to continue with that.. Each dog I have been aggressively "chased" by resulted in the dog running. Based on what I've read, they simply did not have the caliber of drive their MWD cousins have. Once the "prey" becomes the aggressor they fold and run. If this MWD were to tap into his prey drive and go after this bicyclist, I do also doubt a bicycle used as a shield would convince it to run away to subsequently get shot in the rear.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 18, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> If this MWD were to tap into his prey drive and go after this bicyclist, I do also doubt a bicycle used as a shield would convince it to run away to subsequently get shot in the rear.



This claim by the bicyclist is the primary reason I call bull-shit on his story...while never witnessing it first hand, I've read with great interest the barriers a dog will overcome to reach their prey.  Somehow I don't see a bicycle being much of a deterrent.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 18, 2015)

Open Fields Mike....RIP


----------



## digrar (Oct 19, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> This is not meant to be critical at all, but here is a viewpoint. I have a 10 y/o Ridgeback mix. Her hearing is going, as is her eysight. A few months ago I was not able to be home for several days, and that flipped a switch in her. When we went to bed, and turned out the lights, she went into panic mode. I went so far as to sleep on the floor with her, which only helped a little. She is now on Xanax, Melatonin, and Benadryl. I start her meds at diner time and still spend some time with her on her bed each night. The alternate was to close her up in the basement and ignor her; I just can't do that. She is worth more to me than I can explain, medicated or not.



I don't have a problem with medicating dogs, they're part of the family and you want them to be as comfortable as they can in their last years, but one that is working as a service dog, looking out for you, wouldn't it be preferable for that hound to be 100% switched on?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2015)

digrar said:


> I don't have a problem with medicating dogs, they're part of the family and you want them to be as comfortable as they can in their last years, but one that is working as a service dog, looking out for you, wouldn't it be preferable for that hound to be 100% switched on?



Oh, without a doubt.


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 19, 2015)

While I was not able to relocate the literature I read indicating a uniform procedure on handing these dogs. I have looked on WarriorDogFoundation.org (Established by Mike Ritland).. I'll quote various mentions where the organization does not home canines and keep them on site with them. 

*"We currently have several dogs that are permanently housed at our state-of-the-art kennels. They are not eligible for placement in civilian homes because of the injuries they have sustained in combat. The number of dogs onsite fluctuates. We have the ability to process as many as 25 dogs a year."

"We have multiple dogs onsite who were combat heroes. Currently they are un-adoptable because of combat stress related injuries."*

Found on the bottom of the FAQ's here: FAQ »


Procedures may vary however.. I believe Mike works and trains completely independent from the military, so they essentially "purchase" his canines for use, possibly with the contingency they are returned to him. I have also heard of some other organizations who train and provide dogs, I believe the ones that were used (primarily) in the TED program.. They ultimately returned to the organization without any offer to the military personnel to adopt the the canines when they were retired. I have actually heard that these organizations apparently dumped these dogs in shelters, not 100% on the specifics. NOW THAT would certainly be an issue. Seems I am doing a lot of Googlin' as of late.. dawg


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2015)

Follow up on this story -
-  The dog's former owner is understandably taking the death of his dog pretty hard
-  The identity of the shooter is not being released (which is probably a pretty good idea)
-  Folks raised over $13k to give Mike (the dog) a proper funeral

What happened after a bicyclist shot ‘Major Mike,’ the retired war dog


----------

